# GTO '73 and '74 years



## 7e72004 (Sep 16, 2009)

I grew up loving the 1970 GTO model...probably because my father had one and so whenever i thought of a GTO, i thought of that year. Is it just me or are the 1973 and 1974 GTOs kind of boring/"just not right?" I know there are those that have them but i just can't see how they can call those years a "GTO."  any opinions?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

7e72004 said:


> I grew up loving the 1970 GTO model...probably because my father had one and so whenever i thought of a GTO, i thought of that year. Is it just me or are the 1973 and 1974 GTOs kind of boring/"just not right?" I know there are those that have them but i just can't see how they can call those years a "GTO."  any opinions?


Not without stepping on someone's toes but here goes. I thought the manufacturers did a huge disservice to ALL muscle car names and monikers after the death of true muscle cars in '73. I've always felt the names should have been shelved out of respect for the heritage and purity of the breed.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree
With both of y'all. GM dropped the ball imo. 

70 was the year I grew up with, so I may be biased.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The 73-74 GTO's were considered the Bastard Children until the 2004-2006 models came out. 

IMO... if it says GTO its good enough for me. Had my 2005 not been labled GTO I wouldn't have purcahsed it. I'd then be ignorant of how much fun it is to drive.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never owned a GTO (I've had 9, still have 2) that was newer than a '67. Back in the day, when I bought my two current cars, '68 on up GTO's just didn't do it for me. Big, heavy, smogged-out, loaded with luxury options....this wasn't my "thing". My idea of a true GTO was a GTO that had 3 dueces and a 4 speed, as built. Light, fast, and brutal. We used to part out '70 GTO's to rebuild our '67 and earlier cars. Nobody wanted them. Now, many years later, I have learned to appreciate ALL the years of GTO's, as well as once-hated Chevelles, Camaros, Cuda's, etc. All are special in their own way, and are worthy of respect.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The 73-74 GTO's were considered the Bastard Children until the 2004-2006 models came out.
> 
> IMO... if it says GTO its good enough for me. Had my 2005 not been labled GTO I wouldn't have purcahsed it. I'd then be ignorant of how much fun it is to drive.


The 04-06 models ARE muscle cars with the kind of hp to weight ratio they put out and rear wheel drive. They will stay with or pass any of the older cars, so their OK with me too ...:cool Course they are running Chevrolet engines now....


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to own a cousin to the 74 GTO about 25 years ago which was a 1974 Omega. I think it was the S or X model. It was green with large white stripes on the sides and I thought it had an X at the back end but cant find a picture of one ike it on the net to be sure. Anyway that car was equipped the same as the 74 GTO with a 350 4 barrel and found it to be no less of a muscle car than the other ones I had owned. I wish I had that one back.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the '73 is interesting. The '74 is too Nova like'. It is all up to the individual driving it I guess. E


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree I like the back half of a '73.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

....And the strange hood scoops!:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Plus the plush ride and good handling of the '73. The only thing I don't care for is the front bumper....that huge, 5-mph mandated thing. I read an article recently about a '73, and it was a nice car. The Nova-based '74's were more in que with the first '64's: small, bare-bones, and light. They drove well for era they were in. I've driven nova based Buick ******'s and Olds Omega's, both with pre-corporate 350 big-blocks, and they moved out like a bat out of hell. Never did drive a '74 GTO.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

buddy of mine in law school had a 74 his dad had a sweet 65 and 67. Never let his son drive those. wonder why? his was quick but cheesy looking, a warmed over nova ss in my opinion. My aunt had a 73 grand am w/ a 455. that car was fast as heck as I remember it. If I was ever to win the lottery, I'd hunt down a 73, build the motor to ram air V specs or better, paint it ferrari red w/ black other stuff and drive, drive drive. I always loved the look of the 73, bumper not whithstanding.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

"Radial Tuned Suspension" !! ?? Build a '73 and collapse the front bumper!


----------

